# Possible equipment scam what do you guys think



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I know there alot of scammers out there and need some help with this. I found an ad on equipment trader online for a 2004 ASV pt-100. it was under market value and In PA. When I I sent an email and got this in return: 

First let me say that the Asv is available for $8,800.
Probly the cleanest Asv for sale anywhere.
One of the best all around skid steer you can buy.
If you have been waiting on a real clean enthusiast owned Asv you have found it.
Never been in any accidents.
Where are you located?
If you have any further questions please do not hesitate ask
Best Regards 

I sent an email asking why he;s selling it so cheap and other basic questions.

Because of my divorce,I don't want to sell it at the real price because my wife will be awarded most of the money,
the lower the sticker price,the less i have to give to her.
335 hours.
Original owner.
18-inch-wide.
I am sorry i didnt mention this in my first email but there was an error when i entered the zip code I live in Minneapolis, MN.
I can handle the shipping for you if you will agree to buy it..I have a friend who owes me a favor.
I guess you should not lose this opportunity to own it.
I dropped my bottom line sale price to $8,800 this includes the shipping fees and the insurance.
It will be insured during transportation and will be delivered in 3-4 days at your door ( another 10 days inspection period )
I want to take this opportunity to assure you that this deal is 100% legitimate,the deal will be manage by a third party and in this way both buyer and seller are 100% covered during the steps of this transaction.
Let me know if you need any further details or if you would like to buy my asv.

Now I'm thinking it's a scam cause he said it's not.... among other reasons..
I ask for his phone number so I could ask some questions he wouldn't give it. I asked for the serial number so i could see if it was stolen or a real unit.

Serial# RSD00802
I will call you as soon as we start the deal, i have many buyers who just want to speak with me and ask questions and they don't want to buy the asv...i hope you understand me...
You would have to send me your name and full shipping adress, and if you do that you can consider it yours. You wil buy under these therms :
- you pay to eBay and they will transfer the funds to me only after you get asv
- you are given a 10 days inspection period to decide if want to keep it or ship it back at my expense
You pay eBay the amount, they will ship the asv, you get it within max 3-4 days, inside the asv you get the bill of sale, the title and a asv affidavit that you fill up and than get it notarized at a law office for 40 dollars,
depending on your decision in that affidavit eBay will transfer the funds to me or give it back to you and ship the asv back to me at my expense.First step is to send me your name and full shipping address to contact eBay.

I've stop the auction earlyer because i have many interested buyers for my asv and i don't have time to speak with them..
I can use their services because the asv was on their website until yesterday.
If you want to move forward first step is to send me your name and full shipping address.

Thank you !

I"m 99.9% sure it's a scam what do you guys think?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

That has scam written all over it!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Call the guy out and tell him you know someone or have family in MN and they would like to visually inspect the machine prior to shipment.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Scam or stolen. It took awhile, but I caught it. He contradicted himself with who's shipping it - Himself and his friend; then he says Ebay. Ebay doesn't ship anything as far as I know.

He switched location halfway across the country, but didn't give the "correct" zip code.

Consider shipping expense is coming from the selling price of $8800.

Offer to have it picked up (you know a guy in MN). See what happens. Absolutely do not buy it with out someone going and checking it over.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

SCAM. ebay also does not do those kind of deals where they hold money untill you get product. in fact ebay doesn't handle any money ever, paypal does. if i were you i would run. or report him to the police. You can tell by his language that he is not from this country.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

100% scam. No doubt


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I sent him an email saying my cousin lives in the same city and he's going to check it out for me. Haven't heard back from him its been a few days. I also reported it to the FBI threw the internet fraud website.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its a scam i got the same pitch on craigslist for a truck. lol

"Hi

First of all the Silverado is still for sale. Runs very good , no accident, rust or anything like that, maintenance preformed every 3k miles. The interior is leather and very clean (non-smoking). 
As you probably noticed, the price is rather low, $4,800 because I need some cash ASAP for my business.
I also have to mention that the truck is located in Easton, CT but the truck is ready to be shipped anytime and it wont cost you anything because i have a good friend who works for DAS and he will manage me a low cost shipping.
The shipping wont take longer than 3 days.

The year is 2005, 85,000 miles, 4x4 6.0L v8 , automatic transmission. The Clear title it will be shipped along with the truck.

I want to deal With a SERIOUS buyer .I will take in consideration only those buyers who are really interested in buying the truck, to be sure that I don't waste my time with endless discussions. 
Please reply !

Thanks,
Angela Harris ."

i replied with.

"well that's perfect, i live in CT so i dont need it shipped, i will just pick it up. i can meet you tomorrow with the money if you'd like."

got this back.

I'm very busy with my company and I'm often out of town so I can't meet in person with you and this is the reason why I opted to sell my truck over the Internet.
The payment will be done through eBay and its 100% safe and legit.
You will receive an email from them instructing you about how to send payment. You have to send the money to eBay , and they will hold the money until you have the truck and inspect, you will have a few days for inspection and test drive . If the truck its not like i said or you simply don't like it you will be able to reject it and eBay will refund you the money, no questions asked, and shipping back the truck will be my concern. I think this is more than fair for both of us.
I am willing to handle the shipping. It will be shipped from here by trailer with DAS so it will not cost you anything. 
Please get back to me asap if you decide to buy, and include in your e-mail your full name and address where you want it shipped so I can start the deal with eBay.

Thank you, and have a nice day.

Angela


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

100% scam. I had a guy try to sell me a truck with the exact same scam.Said he was shipping out to Iraq. That's why he was selling so cheep.Said shipping was included I sent him my name and he sent back a bogus email that had eBay stuff all over it. It looked real.Wanted me to send cash to flordia via western union to eBay rep .Then I checked with eBay they said it was scam.They don"t deal with anything but pay pal.I sent him email asking why he wouldn't"t use pay pal.Never heard from him again


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

same here.I said i will come pick it up (20 hour drive) never heard back from him


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

SCAM!! If your not too busy, play with him over the phone. Tell him you want to by it and will he accept a check! Tell him you would like to hand deliver the check because your in the area.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The same scam is going around about a John Deere utility tractor too.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

SCAM, I have gotten similar messages especially on Craigslist. If it sounds to good to be true it probally is.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, that scam has been going around for a long time, kind of makes you wish you could catch the person, and throtle the hell out of him


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I was talking to a cop buddy and he said anytime you think your getting scammed save the emails print them out with IP address and all the computer info and call either local authorty or state attorney general. if you lost money call the fbi. I guess they (law enforcement) is really trying to crack down on it. Thank God for common sense and plowsite,


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I get messages on C-List that sound like this all the time. They only seem to happen when I am selling something though. The same old "my shipper can pick up your item for the full amount advertised if you provide you full name and address" song and dance.

I dont even reply to them.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Was sell a car on Craiglist, got the reply, I will send Certified Check and have shipper pick up car. I replied, pay shipper for shipping and car cost, have shipper pay me cash when car is picked up, no reply


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Also be carefull because the same thing can happen when you sell things... i got about 10 when I was trying to sell my dirtbike. And my cousin actually fell for it when selling his!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll go look at it for you if you want. I'm going to check CL right now and see if it's listed here. Just checked nothing on CL here. Besides the guy doesn't even know what he has. He said it's a 2004 PT-100, not in 2004 it would be an RC-100 the PT didn't come out until 08' I believe


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;854685 said:


> I'll go look at it for you if you want. I'm going to check CL right now and see if it's listed here. Just checked nothing on CL here. Besides the guy doesn't even know what he has. He said it's a 2004 PT-100, not in 2004 it would be an RC-100 the PT didn't come out until 08' I believe


Thanks man buts it's a scam. I told him my uncle lives in the city and he drove by the address he had given me and there was no skid steer there.(I lied oops) I wanted to screw with more but I don't have the time. He wouldn't give me a phone number either . This guy stole someone identity he gave me a name and an address of an actual person who lives in Minneapolis. After talking to the local authorities the IP address that was encoded in the email was from florida. I haven't heard from the guy but the cops said they've been getting alot of these lately(mostly electronics not equipment)
. 
As was said earlier if it's too good to be true it probably isnt. thanks for the offer to check it out tho. There are a ton of people out there looking to rip people off. Always pay in cash in person with the good already loaded on your trailer! Thanks everbody.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL samething happen with me too with a jeep on CL.

*Hello,
My car is still available 2001 Jeep Wrangler Sport Edition, 67,000
miles is in great shape, no engine problems, damages or hidden defects
with clear title. I`m a single mother with 2 children... the car
belonged to my late husband, who rarely drove it. I want to sell it
asap because it's useless to me. I don't have a drivers licence and
the kids are too young to drive. The price is $3,200 and it's final.
We will use eBay for our safety because I moved to my mother with my
children in Kalispell, MT. I will start a case with eBay with no
further obligation or fees from you. Have a nice day!
P.S : Please reply only If you agree to my condition and you're a
serious buyer..and I will give you more details*

This is me

I am a serious buyer. Is the jeep still in the philly area. i can pay cash but i would like to see it in person if i can. I will buy it off ebay that is no problem. But it will just save you money if we can do the deal in person some where. I just sold my harley on ebay and ebay charged me over 200 for it. Thanks Brandon.

Jeep lady

*Thank you for the quick reply, because I moved to my mother with my
children in Kalispell, Montana. I had to leave the car behind... The
Shipping and all taxes have been payed by me So that's why the
transaction will be made through ebay for our safety protection. You
will receive the car and you can test-drive it for 5 days or do
whatever you want with it, except ruining of course. If you're not
happy about the smallest thing about the car you can send it back on
my expense and you will be refunded. You make the payment to ebay.
After they check the payment they will start the shipping process. You
will receive the car and see that is ok, you have to announce ebay
that you have it and accept it. Only then, ebay will send me the
money. I will not receive any money before you will receive the car.
In order to start this process I will need your name and address I
will send them to eBay and they will contact you with more information
after our details are processed by their system.

If you decide to buy the car ,please include the following information
in your next email.

1. Ship to name and address ( the complete name and address of the
person receiving the car ).
2. Motor vehicle registration name and address needed for title
transfer, this would be your complete name and physical address (or if
the car is to be registered on someone else's name the name and
address of the registrant is needed).*

As soon as i got this i knew it was a scam. If it sounds to good to be ture it is.


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe it's a scam. earlier this summer there was a toolcat ad in the local paper for $4000.00 no phone # so I sent an email and it was supposed to be a late model low hours to good to be true. I figured a scam so I said I would drive and get it pay cash approx. six hr. drive. The excuse was his brother was in the hospital and couldn't get away would have to go third party and have it delivered. Oh the reason for selling someone in the family passed away and wanted to get this sold asap. I hope people don't actually fall for these deals.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

digit;862315 said:


> ... I hope people don't actually fall for these deals.


But they do - all the time. Otherwise, they'd stop that and go to some other scam.


----------

